# Release Notes for iCUE 4.29.203



## CORSAIR_Marcus (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download oder direkt in iCUE selbst updaten.


*Version 4.29.203

Known Issues*


Users on any version of Windows N will encounter an issue with our audio driver that results in a white screen on iCUE startup. This is due to several dependencies in iCUE on certain libraries provided by Windows media. To resolve this temporarily while we work to resolve this issue, please install the media feature packlist from Microsoft: https://support.microsoft.com/topic...editions-c1c6fffa-d052-8338-7a79-a4bb980a700a
We are aware of issues with Nanoleaf ‘Light Panels’ customization in iCUE v4.29.203. We are working on this together with Nanoleaf to address the problem and will likely have this resolved in the next iCUE release. 

*Software Enhancements*


Added Terra Invicta, Grid Force, Overloop, Thymesia, and Sweet Transit gaming profiles for iCUE game integration support
iCUE will no longer crash after the system (with Armoury Crate installed) wakes from sleep
Forcing firmware updates in Settings will no longer cause a device to lose its connection with iCUE
CPUID SDK has been updated to the latest version
NVIDIA Broadcast SDK has been updated to support the latest generation of GeForce GPUs
Resolved a detection issue with ASUS GPUs with Aura support
Using search for the Lighting Library will no longer cause issues
Color picker values are no longer off by 1 R/G/B value
*HID Product Enhancements*


Resolved an issue with HS80 USB Wireless Receiver firmware update
M65 PRO RGB’s front LED will no longer stay blue regardless of the color configured in iCUE
Resolved an issue with SCIMITAR RGB Profile Switch and DPI Toggle Assignments
When the K100 tutorial is open, it will no longer block a user from assigning a macro
Mic Boost now works on iCUE macOS for CORSAIR headsets that support this feature
VIRTUOSO XT with NVIDIA Broadcast technology will no longer cause issues with Discord
K55 RGB PRO XT’s Visor Lighting Effect will now play appropriately across all keys
M65 ULTRA WIRELESS’s DPI settings are no longer affected by previously deleted values
K70 RGB PRO MINI’s step 3 of the tutorial will no longer cause issues
*DIY Product Enhancements*

DRAM lighting configuration will no longer require users to enable SPD Write Access in the BIOS for full iCUE functionality

 Various search issues with Cooling and Alerts have been resolved



Grüße Marcus


----------

